# Poodle out of control



## Luvmydog (Oct 14, 2012)

My boy is now one and I am getting so stressed!!!! He acts crazy when we meet dogs and some people jumping!!!! I need to get him socialized more I know...I am just not sure how yet. He is pretty good at home with his commands but in public he will not listen to me at all!!! He is big and lately we only came across small dogs so I hate to ask them to let me practice with him as I am afraid he will hurt their backs,hips etc. I am starting to look. For a personal trainer yet again. My big mistake as a puppy I had a personal trainer and it was all about being top dog the aggressive method...so wrong....did I ruin my poodle??? I then did puppy training using click at a school here...he puts on beautiful show but then near dogs another story. I only did the one session as I did not like the remarks made from the teacher. I had the feeling she is not a fan of poodles. But one of her helpers loved my dog. The dogs were seperated and that was the purpose of me going was to help train with the other dogs! Any suggestions...I love my dog so much and I feel like such a bad master and let him down.:-(


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

You are not alone.

Fritz just turned one. As he has gained confidence, he has started lunging toward dogs and people and anything else of interest. Working on nipping this in the bud. I am in the process of hiring a personal trainer for private lessons. I will let you know how it goes. 

One thing I did this morning on our walk is have him walk right beside me and then when we saw a distraction (people, a deer) to either make him sit and give him a treat and a GOOD BOY or to ask him to look at me, hold the treat in my hand as we walked by and then giving him the treat and a GOOD BOY. He is food driven so this worked somewhat. Another option is to turn around and go the other way but that doesn't really work for me in most circumstances. Looking forward to meeting with the trainer.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

So many of us have experienced the same thing right around the age of 1, I'm beginning to think it's a phase many standard poodles go through. My two had tons of socialization, obedience lessons and exercise and suddenly at around 1 year old it was like a switch was flipped, they started acting like lunatics when we passed another dog on a walk. I think the only thing you can do is keep the faith and work through it. Keep up the training, keep socializing him where it's safe for him and other dogs, and don't let him take control of the walks, is my advice. Eventually you'll find it makes a difference! Oh, and Maddy was the same in classes, I thought she was such a little fraud because she excelled in class and then acted out at home; now I think she just tried her very very best to please me by doing everything I asked in class, but her insatiable curiosity and love of life prevailed at home!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My obedience instructor is excellent with reactive dogs. Sometimes they do need to be separated for the safety of everyone but that does not mean they are not learning to interact with other dogs. There was an extremely reactive GSD which was separated out. The instructor gave the owner techniques to work on while others were having there runs in rec agility. After about two months the dog could be in line with other dogs without trying to eat them. Granted we gave her more room than other dogs but a huge improvement in a relatively short time. Your issue is mild I am sure with a good instructor you can get it sorted quickly. The key is to get a really good trainer and work with the dog often.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Walk your dog up and down Bank Street (or something like it) and they'll be people and other dogs. Walk on one of the quieter paved bike paths (not on the canal..too many zooming bikes). I have found places like Petsmart horrible as there are too many smells but you could walk him through a Pet Value/ Global Pet Food. 

One year old was a trying time for us too to the point that by 17 months we were talking about giving him up. But then we started having good walk sessions and he really took to jogging nicely with me. My dog is almost 2 and he is showing less reactivity but not always. If you are having difficulty wth walking him, you could try the Easy Walker (we have great success). I agree, you are not alone. Keep going with consistent training. You haven't ruined the dog.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

oh the othere thing I do is I go to a coffee shop and stand outside with the dog and drink my coffee..he has really calmed down with people coming up and wanting to pet him. We do that every Saturday.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This was the main issues that Stella had when I first got her . It is one of the reasons she got re-homed at the age of two. I got a pinch collar and kept at it. I walk her everyday, most of the time in a park where I am sure to meet other dogs. She is very good now, but every once in a while will still act up. If the other dog is good she is good, if the other dog gets excited so does she. I don't think it is anything that you did, she is still just a baby and she will get it, if you keep at it.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry is 10months and increasing 'wild' with other dogs. Was thougt by a trainer recently to focus in lead work. Its helped. I make harry walk very close to me whether left or right side. It makes me more in control and helps him focus on me rather than the distraction. However on walks I try to balance it out too so that when no one around he had more leash to romp and sniff. 
Admittedly I did recently did think having a dog perhaps was over ambitious. Felt very guilty that had pang of regret getting him. Focus too much on the negative (low patch). Fact is, life is sunnier with harry...really is a fluffy bundle of joy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, same song here. Jazz tries really hard to do what I want, but other dogs, deer, even birds, send her into a spinning frenzy on the end of the leash. We saw a few robins feeding in the grass this morning--she hopped up and down, trying to stay beside me, then broke and rushed at them, barking like a maniac. I'd get her calmed down, one of the birds would flit across the grass, and we'd start all over. 

I had six sessions with a personal trainer, but her approach was more aggressive than I liked. She and her husband have done this for years, but they raise GSDs and train a lot of police dogs as well as pets, so maybe they are more used to dogs that require a really firm hand. I was willing to try most of it, but when she showed me how to choke the dog into a down--said, "I don't think she'll bite you, but if she tries, here's what you do..." I refused. Jazz is the sweetest dog we've ever had, and I absolutely wasn't going to do something that terrified her and might push her into biting. 

I have the names of a couple of other trainers. When the weather is warmer (it's the second day of spring, right? Why was it 19 degrees here this morning? Why is it snowing right now?), I'll contact them. Patience, patience, patience...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I just re-read your post. You are not a bad master. We all have issues we need to work through with our dogs especially when they are younger. You have worked on commands and he is good at home, that is a great start. Slowly increase distractions. Bring him somewhere away from home with very few distractions and work with him and treat when he gives you attention or obeys a command. Gradually work your way up to a more challenging environments. Don't move on till he is ready as you don't want him to practice his bad behavior. A class with other dogs is a great way for him to have controlled interaction with other dogs. I misunderstood your earlier post and thought just your dog was separated out. My puppy class did not allow interaction with dogs either, they were there to work. Just being around trained, well behaved dogs in class is helpful and perhaps you can make a play date with someone else in class so he can learn how to interact appropriately with other dogs. Teenager dogs can be a trial, hang in there.


----------



## Luvmydog (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the quick replies. I was just frustrated this morning... I usually have more patience with him. 
We walk almost 2 hours every day 1 hour in early am and an hour either evening but lately late pm. So to tell you the truth we do not meet alot of dogs because it is still winter like and I walk around a beaver pond and mostly through wooded paths etc. He wants to dart for every rabbit squirrel and racoon he sees as well. 
I do not think he would bite,, he will mouth though as after he poops either at home in the yard or on walk he is frisky? I have the walk thing under control with growling him and basically if he behaves he gets a click and treat. But he will treat my 10 yr old like a puppy after he poops at home jumping and mouthing...he is much better as I have worked my 10 yr old on training etc. too. Although the other day he did it and scratched his arm with his teeth...he did not clamp down just mouths but his eye teeth are so long now.
He sees dogs he just wants to play!! But his way of playing is the jumping grabbing ears! The dogs he has met he has NEVER growled or try to bite just jumps for the ears to play!
I do not think he is agressive as both my kids and I can take anything out of his mouth including food. 
I am starting to look for a trainer to help me at home. I hope for the snow to come to get him to meet other dogs again. He is a big baby to us most of the time other when he is looking for attention he acts up stealling stuff barking at us etc. He was excellent house training ..not very destructive at all. I do still kennel train him for 5 hours during the day as it is to keep him safe as well.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I too have a 10 yr old boy who is viewed as another puppy by our poodle. It is getting less so now that the dog is approaching 2 years. Wishing you success with the continued training.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, sounds like puppy exuberance, he does not sound aggressive at all. Swizzle gets zoomies after he poops too. If you have an area he can run it off after pooping that would be good. For mouthing yelp. He does not want to hurt anyone he musts wants to play and that way he knows his play is too rough. Really sell it and sound wounded. Your walks sound wonderful. If you can try to get some of these in an area around other dogs. He just needs a little more socialization. A trainer at your home is good but a class would also be really helpful as there would be more exposure to other dogs. Swizzle has tried the same attention getting strategies of stealing and barking. Don't reward this with attention good or bad. When he is behaving well that's when he can get the attention he craves. If you can make a play date with some nice non-aggressive dogs. They will put him in his place and before you know it going for ears will not be an issue anymore. It sounds like you have a good handle on what you need to do. He is a getting exercise and having your ten year old take up training and both great steps. For some puppies and potty training was the most challenging. For me it was the bratty teenage stage. It will get better.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

RunChanter, does your spoo get much opportunity for free running off leash? Two hour-long walks a day are a really great start, but I think some chances to run free, maybe at a park or dog park, would help a lot. This age is difficult as they have SO much energy and they are still young and learning. This is the age most dogs are given up to shelters because people think this is how the dog will be forever and they give up. But if you double up the exercise and double up the training, you will be able to work through the time and will be rewarded with a well-behaved dog.


----------



## Luvmydog (Oct 14, 2012)

No he does not get to run off leash enough. I am too scared to go to the dog park here as my vet told me not to. I worry with dogs he will not listen to recall.i have a place really close to my house where we met up with a labradoodle whom Griffin just loves...she likes him too .i have not seen them since fall. They just live a a few blocks away. I will have to arrange a play date when I see them next. He runs in the backyard....I am anxious for this snow to go now
I would never give up my boy as we all love him too much!


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

This is exactly what I am working on with Enzo and a trainer. In only 5 lessons we have seen such improvement. Enzo is not aggressive but he would sound like it. What he has me do is identify the point before Enzo gets too crazy and have him sit and focus on me. If he is not able to do that move further away until he can. I use the command easy and walk him on a short leash with a gentle leader. I then try to bring him closer using treats, leave it, and watch me. Anytime he gets overwhelmed we walk awaybgetbhim refocused and try again. Today I had him walking next to the trainer who walked his dog and they actually greeted each other calmly. Unreal. Before I kept trying to move him closer and just made it worse. I can't believe how common this is. I was feeling so badly at how Enzo acted. My trainer is super. We are also teaching Enzo not to get hyper when someone comes to the door. It is so great.


----------



## Luvmydog (Oct 14, 2012)

Fbkathleen said:


> This is exactly what I am working on with Enzo and a trainer. In only 5 lessons we have seen such improvement. Enzo is not aggressive but he would sound like it. What he has me do is identify the point before Enzo gets too crazy and have him sit and focus on me. If he is not able to do that move further away until he can. I use the command easy and walk him on a short leash with a gentle leader. I then try to bring him closer using treats, leave it, and watch me. Anytime he gets overwhelmed we walk awaybgetbhim refocused and try again. Today I had him walking next to the trainer who walked his dog and they actually greeted each other calmly. Unreal. Before I kept trying to move him closer and just made it worse. I can't believe how common this is. I was feeling so badly at how Enzo acted. My trainer is super. We are also teaching Enzo not to get hyper when someone comes to the door. It is so great.


. 
Thanks I have actually having been trying to be calmer myself..getting the treats going and trying to get him to focus on me. I am still researching some trainers. I have been practicing with my son ringing the door bell in the back and him and I going to answer the front door. I have him be quiet and sit back a bit and stay. It is so funny and cute how he twists his head to see "who is it" as I open the door . Lol


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

This thread is really good to read that I am not alone and there my still be hope! My guy is 15 months and has become very reactive to dogs people etc. I work with him to watch me in these situations but the problem I am dealing with is have two dog. I walk Max with my sons dog and they just amp up each other. I know that it is better to train alone but I am pressed for time I would feel bad if just one dog was getting a walk. Today was terrible with me being tied up in knots with two leashes wrapped around me at one point. I am hoping that Max will calm a little as he gets older but right now I am at wits end.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Specman said:


> This thread is really good to read that I am not alone and there my still be hope! My guy is 15 months and has become very reactive to dogs people etc. I work with him to watch me in these situations but the problem I am dealing with is have two dog. I walk Max with my sons dog and they just amp up each other. I know that it is better to train alone but I am pressed for time I would feel bad if just one dog was getting a walk. Today was terrible with me being tied up in knots with two leashes wrapped around me at one point. I am hoping that Max will calm a little as he gets older but right now I am at wits end.


Keep going! We went from a dog who jumped 3 feet in the air when he saw a dog or person to being able to go inside our neighbourhood video store (owner allows us) and quietly browse movies while people are in the store. We have a long way to go, however. I still must be wary of other dogs in the park as my dog is so friendly, he simply takes off to greet them...so his recall in the presence of other dogs is pretty bad.


----------



## Luvmydog (Oct 14, 2012)

So there is still hope )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I have found the solution to Jazz pulling and leaping on a leash, and it's probably not something most forum members would approve of. I've been using a chain training collar, but for whatever reason, it has become less and less effective, and I found myself jerking and snapping the leash over and over, during the entire walk. I felt abusive. So...after a lot of soul-searching and agonizing, I bought a light pinch collar. Problem solved. Completely. I had to make a few corrections on the first walk (3 miles/one hour), only a couple of them emphatic. Since then, she has been a joy to walk with. No pulling, no jerking, just walking, sniffing, head up, doing the poodle prance. No doubt if I was a better, more competent teacher, it wouldn't be necessary, but I'm not. She's having fun, I'm having fun, which is what's supposed to happen.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Find a good trainer that can pick a good class for you that will aid in socialization. Start off slowly but consistently. Look for a trainer who only uses positive reinforcement. Treats and clickers are great for training! Good luck!


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

JudyD - I have a very good trainer who gives good advice when issues arise. Willy is 10-1/2 months old and only recently has displayed aggression when on walks and when we approach people or dogs. I remembered talking with a poodle owner at the time i purchased my dog. She highly recommended my trainer and said the "Pinch" collar was a must. I had dog training class yesterday morning. Jim fitted Willy with the pinch collar. Willy didn't appear to be in any discomfort what so ever, and I got quicker responses during training. Previously I has a corded rope type of choke collar/leash combo. At frenzied times I could yank away with no response from my dog; now he responds to a gentle yank. Willy trains three times a week and is a star student, in those settings. The weather is getting better and I will continue training in different locations around town. Because my trainer has a very large fenced area for his clients, Willy gets to run with other trained dogs, off leash after or even before class. Free running is real beneficial to all dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Amen, amen, and amen, WillyBilly. Jazz has never so much as made a peep when I've made a correction with the pinch collar, so I'm comfortable that she isn't feeling any pain, just enough discomfort that she doesn't want to repeat it. When I had Luke in training classes ten years ago, he was already so strong, at seven months, that a choke collar was useless, and that trainer also advised a pinch collar. He believed a pinch collar is actually kinder than a choke collar and doesn't risk injuring the dog's trachea. I've been reluctant to use one on Jazz because she's so much smaller than Luke, and it looks so...painful, I guess. Wish I had done it a couple of months ago. (I confess, though, I'm thinking about spray painting it black, so it won't be so obvious against her black coat.)


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Stella will be 3 in a few days. Yesterday on our walk she was perfect, loose lead and let a Dobie come up and smell her with no reaction! Your dogs will get there, all these babies just need time. Good Luck!

P.S. My sister brought me the pinch collar and I did not know if I wanted to use it, but boy and I converted now! If you dog is not acting up, they will not even know it is on them. If they start to act up, a gentle reminder will do the trick. I think it is alot less harmful than all the stress on the neck of a dog that needs one and doesn't have it. For those that would like to hide the look of it, you can get them covered with cloth. They look like a beautiful collar that one might use on a whippet.


----------

